# Extended Archery Timeframe



## Zelph (Dec 2, 2007)

What year did the extended archery begin?


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

1996


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

1993


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

In 1993 there were Salt Lake Canyon archery only permits, but I'm not sure whether or not the season was extended and I'm not sure about prior years (I don't have copies of the whole proclamations from 1967 to current, just certain pages, ie; Highlights, Major changes, season dates, some maps.

However, the 1994 Proclamation page 21 reads:
*A. General Archery Buck Hunt (R657-5-37)*
(1) The Archery hunt is August 20 through September 11, except within the following area archers may hunt deer from August 20 through November 27:
_Salt Lake archery only deer unit #17-Salt Lake County -_
_Boundary begins at the junction of I-15 and I-80 in Salt Lake City; then easterly on _
_I-80 to the Salt Lake-Summit county line; southerly along this county line to the Salt Lake-Wasatch county line; southwesterly along this county line to the Salt Lake-Utah county line; southwesterly along this line to I-15; northerly on I-15 to I-80._

It had no name yet and was bucks only (no antlerless). Elk? I don't have the info.

In 1995 it got its name, became either sex deer and was expanded north to Brigham City (SR-91)

In 1997 we got the Uintah Basin Extended archery hunt (again, I'm not sure about elk).
Page 15 *Changes for 1997*
Item *11- *There is a new hunt available for archers called the Uintah Basin extended archery hunt. Season dates are Aug 23-Nov 6.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you Zelph the White Lamanite?


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

1993 was the first year you could hunt the extended season...I hunted it and you had to purchase a $10.00 pass from forest service.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

wfm said:


> 1993 was the first year you could hunt the extended season...I hunted it and you had to purchase a $10.00 pass from forest service.


I don't know about it being the first year or the $10.00 fee for the USFS pass, but it certainly was available that year. (I found copies of the entire '93 and '94 proclamations that I had forgotten I made when I GRAMA'ed them from the DWR after finding out that Utah State Archives was missing those two in their files. And I made copies for myself and gave the originals to Archives.) A lot of major changes in big game hunting took place those two years and archery extended hunts was one of them.

'93 page 21:
" *B. Archery Buck Hunt*
(1) Season dates for the archery buck hunt are August 21-September 17 (28 days), except within the following hunt area, archers may hunt deer during the period August 21 through December 12;
_Salt Lake, Davis and Weber counties- Boundary begins at the junction Interstate 80 and Highway SR-65; then northerly on SR-65 to the Morgan-Salt Lake county line; northerly along this line to the Morgan-Davis county line, northerly along this line to the Morgan-Weber county line, northerly along this county line to DeMoisy Peak; north from this peak on the mountain summit to the head of Coldwater Canyon, north in the drainage to the mountain summit (,) north along this summit to the North Ogden Canyon road; west from North Ogden Canyon to Interstate 15; south on I-15 to I-80; east on I-80 to SR 65._

(3) (a) The Salt Lake deer herd, unit 17, is open to archery hunting only from Audust 21 through December 12. This unit is closed to hunting with firearms except in the case of specific control harvest as scheduled in the annual proclamation or as depredation hunts are called.
(b) Archers hunting the Salt Lake unit must aquire a Salt Lake Canyon Permit. The canyon permit must be in the archer's possession while hunting. These permits are available free-of-charge from the Salt Lake DWR office or US Forest Service, Salt Lake Ranger District office.
_Salt Lake County - Boundary begins at the junction of Interstate 15 and 80 in Salt Lake City; then easterly on I-80 to the Salt Lake-Summit County line; southerly along this county line to the Salt Lake-Summit Count_y_ line _(sic)_; southerly along this county line to the Salt Lake-Wasatch County line; southwesterly along this county line to I-15; northerly on I-15 to I-80._

(4) The archery deer permit allows a person to take only one deer, either a buck or a doe."

So, an archer could hunt the areas above the Wasatch Front from August 21 through December 12 and could take either sex, but it consisted of two different hunts and didn't include the Mountain Dell golf course/Little Mountain Dell Reservoir area, nor did it include the area north of North Ogden Canyon. The only difference between the 2 hunts is that south of I-80 you had to have a Salt Lake Canyon Permit which was supposedly free-of-charge and you didn't have to compete with rifle hunters during their season south of I-80. Also, neither hunt had an official name yet.

Note the confused descriptions of the areas ("drainage", "mountain summit", _along _the Salt Lake-Summit County line _to _the Salt Lake-Summit County line and no mention of the Salt Lake-Utah County line, and then there's the shooting of either sex during a "buck" hunt. I guess they were human even back then!

BTW, there _was_ an extended archery either sex elk hunt at the same time in the archery only area south of I-80.


----------

